# Squash player



## Sameer Khan (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi i am looking for Squash players in sharjah to play twice on weekdays. I am a casual player anybody interested let me know.


----------



## hayesh (Sep 10, 2011)

*Squash in Sharjah*

Hey,

I live in Sharjah next to Al Fardan Center and there is a squash court there that we can play at.

You can pm me your contact info and we can talk.

Hanz


----------



## Sameer Khan (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey Hanz,

I am new to this forum dont know what pm means. You can contact me on my mobile 050-4509141


----------

